# What is this?



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_cSJhq5RDc...0%D0%B0%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5+631.jpg


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

There are at least 2 crypt's on the photo. Without flowering it is difficult to say for sure. Could be aponogetiifolia and in the back undulata, both with poor nutrition or young plants?


----------



## cookymonster (Jul 6, 2012)

could one be crispalatus the one dead center reminds me of it


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

looks like usteriana to me


----------

